# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Soort van steentjes achter tepel?

## jeroentjuhh

Hallo,

Ik heb al een paar maanden een soort steentjes achter mijn tepels.
Wat kan dit zijn en moet ik me er druk om maken?

mvg

Jeroen

----------


## jeroentjuhh

niemand?

----------


## Adike

Is het een verharding van de borst?

----------


## natuurzorg

Ik zouvv naar de dokter gaan als ik jouvv vvas...
Groetjes

----------

